# YT3000 & shifter linkage



## grasscutter (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi guys.

The 92 vintage LT I had been using was great but it developed an engine problem
so I decided to buy a new tractor this spring... 2013 YT3000 42" 6 Speed Manual.
(917.250221)

I was worried about being a one-banger engine but it's been great so far except for what happened last week: The linkage rod on the gear shifter failed. 

It's just a pot metal rod with two swiveley hub gizmo's pressed into it at each end.
One hub bolts on at the tranny ... the other bolts to a bar at the end of the shifter linkage.
(Sears part# 166231).

While waiting for Sears to get around to sending me a new one and and their warranty mechanic I still have to cut grass so I went by the local independent mower shop and bought the AYP part. The original part and the replacement part are identical. 

So far so good, except:
1) Neither the original or the replacement go on the way the (online) manual shows that it should - with the swiveley hub thingy on the outside of the shifter rod bar.
2) The new linkage (installed exactly as the old one was) lasted about an hour.

So... am I the only one who has had this pot metal part fail?
What is at the root of the problem? What can I do to fix it?

Thanks


----------



## grasscutter (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow! 54 views and not one comment or suggestion?

For anyone else who might have this issue come up:
Turns out that the mounting bolts for the transmission were either never installed 
...thru Hanger Strap #197657... from the get-go or somehow or other BOTH bolts worked themselves loose in just a few months of use.

The effect was to drop the tranny a bit which caused the linkage rod to mis-align.
In the process however, the dropped/unsupported transmission also twisted and cracked the frame.

I'm getting a new mower.
I may use this opportunity to bump myself up to the twin cylinder model.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I have seen alot of those cheap pot metal parts wear out fast. I had the front axle pivot bolt and nut work itself loose over time so I check it from time to time now to be sure it is still tight. Thank you or the info it will help in the future.


----------



## craft_dude65 (May 16, 2016)

*I have the same problem*

I have the same problem with my YT 3000.

The second time I replace the link shift, it broke in about 5 minutes. I can not figure out how to install it the way the manual says to.

It's like the part needs to be a mirror image.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

craft_dude65 said:


> I have the same problem with my YT 3000.
> 
> The second time I replace the link shift, it broke in about 5 minutes. I can not figure out how to install it the way the manual says to.
> 
> It's like the part needs to be a mirror image.



Shift link ?? Can you post a model# for the mower?


----------



## jdittrich (May 4, 2017)

*4 years later, but same issue here...*

It's 2017 and my yt3000 suddenly had issues with the shifter position getting out of whack to where it couldn't move into all gears. Bit of googling, Found this thread, checked my tranny and sure enough, the front bolts grasscutter mentioned were missing on mine as well, causing its weight to twist the frame and crack it at the rear left mounting bolt. No idea whether those front bolts were ever there, but they're gone now. Regardless, seems like a manufacturing defect they should be warning owners of...


----------

